# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Dream - Sneaking Back Into A Home That I Once Owned

## Blade62

First, some background.

My wife and I owned our first home for seven years. The people who sold us the house sort of did a number on us.  And, the neighbors were very hostile.  Living there, overall, for most of the time was pure hell. It was very tense and stressful.

Thirteen years ago, we sold the house and moved to another state.  And, we love our current home, neighbors, and community.  

Yet, for years, I continue to have the same dream about our old house - where we are sneaking back into that house, while the current owners are not there.

Sometimes it's me and my wife.  Other times it's my kids too - who were not alive when we lived there.  And, sometimes it's other family members and pets as well.  

Sometimes we are sneaking in just for a few minutes - maybe just to be nosey or use the bathroom.  Other times, we sneaking in for longer - to eat a meal or take a nap.  And, sometimes we're in there for much longer, like overnight, or, to have a party.

No matter who is with me or how long we are there, my feeling and sensations in the dream are the same.  When we are in the house, I am in a state of fear and panic that the current owners are going to come home and find us there - or  that the neighbors will spot us back in the house.

Any idea on what this means and why I keep having his dream/nightmare repeatedly for all these years?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

To the knowledge of what i read, seems like you guys "loved" the house, but not the neighborhood. This is why you keep going back.

----------


## Blade62

hathor - actually, we didn't love or hate the house.  It was just our first house.  And, it was very old and had a lot of flaws - almost zero yard, a leak in the basement, bad wiring, small bedrooms.  The house we are in now is much better.  So, it can't be because of the house that I keep going back.  But, I do appreciate the suggestion.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Maybe it's just your subconcious thinking about that house. I really don't know why your dreaming about it when you didn't actually love or hate the house, only you know why you are having these recurring dreams. Write down dream journals and put the puzzles together, that's what i am doing now because i too have a recurring situation but only concerning 2 people i used to know.

----------


## Disturbia

WOW. I could have written this post myself.  4 years later and no helpful responses for Blade. 
Sorry Blade62... I can only offer my similar and crazy house dream story... and then some...      :Sad: 

This previous house my partner & I lived in, was possessed by it's previously deceased owners (they died there and their kids owned it). Even stuff that looked like it may have belonged to them, was seen over the years, emerging from the soil - pushing up to the surface.  Much like Blade62's story, the preacher who sold me the house lied and covered up all sorts of major problems - which the inspector totally botched and missed. So needless to say, I was not pleased with the house.  All sorts of weird stuff happened there at the *Money Pit* for 13 years. On the final day after selling it, we both got creeped out and harassed the last day we were there to close it down. Not a nice experience. So anyway, I sold the house and moved away further into the next town. But the house kept calling us back. When in the area, we found ourselves driving back to the house off and on over 12 years, parking in the drive or nearby....just to look at it.  WTH?  Last year it was DEMOLISHED.  LOL. Our last visit was sitting in the driveway looking at a pile of dirt among the trees. Not end of story. We are still having dreams of going back - and the guilt of being caught in the house by the owners.

Since we left 13 years ago, BOTH of us still have reoccurring dreams about the house! Not usually on the same night, but the dream is often similar with variations.  We both see ourselves there when the new owner is gone - sometimes together, sometimes separate - always concerned we will get caught being in the house or on the property. 50% of the time we DO get caught by the new owner, and the outcome varies.  Oftentimes I am cooking a meal there, when we get busted. He & I both often have our dead dog there with us, as well.  The dream morphs into various scenarios, but the fact that we start out dreaming of a house we hated...it boggles the mind.  I just had another dream about the house last night -- and THIS time, I was there cooking and got busted by (of all people) Kathy Bates! (imdb.com/name/nm0000870)  It turned out well, but how weird is _that!?_

*<<* *This part is better suited for a haunted house forum, but I'll add it anyway >>*
This is crazy, but an expensive piece of artwork we brought from our old house to our newly built home, still *CREAKS*. It started creaking about 6 months after it was purchased. It always creaked when we passed by it or spoke of -or- to it, at the old house.  Otherwise, the creaking sound was not heard. And the creak was *LOUD*.  To date, if we speak to this artwork on the wall, it actually CREAKS...as if to answer. I have moved it around in the new house, but it still creaks when we are in front of it. I once had it hanging over the bed, and whenever we would be talking -- it would start creaking.  

Time pieces in this new home are disturbing, as well.  Clocks don't keep proper time AND fly off the walls.  Atomic Clocks do NOT work here. I have purchased several different brands of atomic clocks at different stores, and none will connect and keep time. They are always 5-6 hours off -- and the hands start spinning at random times.  My mechanical office wall clock, which is used daily, began reading ONE HOUR behind! Exactly one hour. I left it at that time for a month, to see if it was a battery problem, but no...it kept perfect time...just exactly one hour behind. Neither of us touched that clock!  Just an idea of weird stuff we contend with. 

This newly built home is haunted, as well.  It must be the land it sits on, as we built it and are the first owners. I researched the land and back in the early 1900's, it had a land owner's mansion with worker's housing built on the land we now occupy - which was farm land prior to the build. Other neighbors who built here, have problems as well. Like our previous home (the one in our dreams), it has both dark and light entities roaming about, impressions/visions of many decades of beings, like a 1970's dressed man and a tall dark male entity with an old top hat and a long, black flowing cape that disappears around corners -- as well as unusual crashing and banging all over the house.  Things go missing and bump in the dark. We can't keep light bulbs nor electrical stuff running for long, before they begin to malfunction.  I checked the electrical wiring - it's fine. Many of the light bulbs explode or go out when *I* am nearby.  

My dreams  - that I remember -  are usually disturbing; house dreams or otherwise. We have done smudging, house blessings, bowl ringers, seers, you name it.  I now experience sleep paralysis with horrifying creatures doing unbelievable things, as well as waking up with many finger bruises on my legs and arms -- and myself & my bed linens are in complete disarray and upside down. It's almost like an alien abduction!
*<< End of haunted house rant >>
*
*Long story short....* we just can not figure out why we continue to dream of this house -- and it is now *rubble*...and doesn't even exist anymore! The fact that we both have the dreams, similar in nature, makes us ponder.  I understand a house dream is a representation of ourselves - but the obsession with it, even though it was unpleasant to live in, simply boggles the mind.

We will continue our search for why this house won't go away for either of us... and what that means.

Thanks for reading  :smiley:  

-----------------------------------------------------------------





> First, some background.
> 
> My wife and I owned our first home for seven years. The people who sold us the house sort of did a number on us.  And, the neighbors were very hostile.  Living there, overall, for most of the time was pure hell. It was very tense and stressful.
> 
> Thirteen years ago, we sold the house and moved to another state.  And, we love our current home, neighbors, and community.  
> 
> Yet, for years, I continue to have the same dream about our old house - where we are sneaking back into that house, while the current owners are not there.
> 
> Sometimes it's me and my wife.  Other times it's my kids too - who were not alive when we lived there.  And, sometimes it's other family members and pets as well.  
> ...

----------


## Disturbia

Here it is April 2016 - and my partner just had another dream of being at the house, with his favorite deceased cat!
So that means the dream will follow me, next.  Will report when I too, have this house dream again!

Would love to know how/if Blade62 resolved his reoccurring dream issue!

----------


## Disturbia

> April 11, 2016 - My partner just had another dream of being at the house! The dream will follow me, next.  Will report when I too, have this house dream again!



(4-25-16) *I had the house dream!*  His dream included red canvas big top awnings everywhere in the 1/4 acre back yard. Mine was a military invasion - sitting on the floor with my deceased canine, watching army guys surround the front and trying to get into the house, claiming I have something of theirs.

----------


## Disturbia

*May 21, 2016* - I just had another dream of being at the house, only this time with my partner, no deceased pets.  We were busted by the owner we sold the house to, who said, "no problem, the original owners stop in all the time." Original owners being the one I bought the house from over 2 decades ago.  There were clothes all over the place in the bedroom and furniture in the house, as if someone lived there. This previous owner said he was trying to sell the place. _Remember_ - this house was demolished several years ago! It no longer exists. Yet it _still_ makes appearances . . .

We were removing stuff we had brought and preparing to leave. The current owner was outside mowing the lawn. He mentioned he was on his way to Las Vegas. There was a little boy running around outside, having a conversation that was way above his age level.  He was this man's son.

This was prophetic and ominous and way beyond the previous dream's govnt visit. This was a star-wars-like event (not the movie). It involved_ The Intervention_ - which is here and soon to formally reveal itself. There was a worm hole-like area in the clouds above the end of the yard, with a ground to cloud scalar beam. An engineer brought a launching device and showed us how to activate it, when the time comes. It would allow us to shift out of this dimension. Wow. _Busy night!_


*More Tales From the Talking Picture
*
*As an aside*, a subject from the original Disturbia post (above), the talking picture that is still in our present home (which resided in this previous house) is still talking.  Just the other day it did something I have never heard before.... _it whispered!_   Usually it will make a loud, creaking sound when I stand near or pass in front of it. This time, it made the same distinct sound -- only faintly, _like a whisper._ I was adjusting the nearby window, which put me nearly touching this picture. *A whisper!*  _. . . amazing._

----------


## Disturbia

I was just telling my partner it was about time for him to have another house dream, since his last dream of it was in April. He turned to me and said that he had it two nights ago!  A very brief and odd one.  He drove up to the house and saw a pile of dirt next to the driveway. It had 6 different tracks in the pile and that they were mine and he knew I had been there.  He went to the kitchen and smelled steak cooking. End of dream memory.

Once again, the kitchen is a focal point.

Tag. I'm it.

----------


## asccb

i found this post after googling the meaning to my reoccurring very similar dream!! In mine we sneak into out first home and find we left all our old belongings there. We are in a panic packing them away before we are caught, I can see so many items that i threw out years ago. Last night it happened again and this time i opened a cupboard and it was full of all our sons baby stuff and the new owner caught us and said angrily that it was about time we came back to get our old stuff.. so weird

----------


## Disturbia

> i found this post after googling the meaning to my reoccurring very similar dream!! In mine we sneak into out first home and find we left all our old belongings there. We are in a panic packing them away before we are caught, I can see so many items that i threw out years ago. Last night it happened again and this time i opened a cupboard and it was full of all our sons baby stuff and the new owner caught us and said angrily that it was about time we came back to get our old stuff.. so weird



(( Disturbia )) That IS weird, isn't it?  How long or often has this reoccurring dream been for you? For me, it has been a disturbing 13 years!  It used to be only 3-4 times per year. But now it seems to have increased to every other month. Although it has currently been since May 21st, that I last had the house dream.  I have no idea why or what hold this house has on me and mine. I guess it is open to interpretation.  

I too found the initial post (by Blade62) while researching terms in search engines. He has yet to respond or come back to this forum to update his dream experience.

Welcome, fellow dream warrior!  Someone someday will come along and add to the mystery....or provide a key to the gate.

----------


## asccb

I honestly cannot remember how long its been, it was only after the recent one i thought gee i have this dream alot and decided to google it. I have a few recurring dreams and my sister and i actually have a few dreams the same which is weird. This house dream tho is anoying me, I did find some info that it could be linked to returning to old ways or habbits which could possibly be true for me at the moment but ill have to see if my feelings are the same next time i have it.

----------


## kadie

Usually a house in a dream is the dreamer. The rooms in the house are aspects of the self. You may associate dreams of the house to your past experiences of a particular house you have vivid memories of, but really, when you are visiting a house, exploring, making yourself at home or even making strange discoveries inside a house, it is you that is the house 
Totally confusing I know. I apologize for not being able to put it more eloquently.

----------


## FryingMan

I get tons of "returning to the former house" dreams.  In many of them I'm thinking the new owners are away and I'm concerned they'll come back and catch me nosing around.  Sometimes I'm back as the  current owner.   I also get gobs of dreams set in my childhood home and its neighborhood.  Interestingly enough, I've had only a small handful of dreams set in my current residence, even though we've been here many years.

----------


## Disturbia

WOW!
I just had the mother of all house dreams - of course, of the same house I posted about above.

This time the animals were not mine (2 dogs & a kitten), there were several other people there, including my partner and a few friends. We were having a party and suddenly the vortex above the house opened up into an interstellar battle, which was amazing to view.  

Ultimately after many scenarios and challenging events, the lady next store called and brought the police to arrest us for trespassing on the property, which included a long list of other crimes. 

Ironically, it was the lady who now owns the property - she had the actual house I used to live in back in 2003, bulldozed a few years back.  It was weird, because the driveway was still there (in real life, it is) but my friends and I could actually see the house materialize in another dimension -- one that the present owner could not see.  I woke, up since I was being arrested.  LOL. Craziest dream ever of that house, since 2003.  My partner had his house dream of that property about two months ago.

----------


## Disturbia

Just had another dream of this house two nights ago. One thing I distinctly remembered was that I asked a neighbor if he could see the house. He knew it had been demolished and was surprised that it was there in plain sight, for him to see.  *shrug*

----------


## Disturbia

Well this dream was different.

I visited the same previous residence, but this time I never went into the house or onto the property that I previously owned. I spent my entire time at the next door neighbor's house - but with the previous owner of the next door neighbor's residence. I never associated with them during my time at that house.  Just before I woke up, we were sitting on the ground outside under his tree, where I noticed a lot of visible salt on the ground. We went inside his house and I asked if I could take a short nap on his couch. Before I could do so, two objects appeared in the sky and began dropping smaller objects to the ground.  I realized that I must leave that area immediately and jumped into my vehicle to depart. Suddenly there was a traffic jam to get out of the area. I realized I had forgotten my phone and other objects and went back to this neighbor's house to retrieve them. I got the items and then left again, as these larger objects in the sky were getting closer. 

Then I woke up.  

Several people say this dream of my previous house is just about me, the dreamer and aspects of myself. I get that. But this doesn't feel like that at all. And so many times, there are ET aspects included in this dream. Sometimes vortex, spirits and entities, as well. It was a weird house with many unexplained phenomena, but not much weirder than some houses in which I have resided in the past.  I've only ever had one other house dream in the past, but it was not my house - although it keep occurring and was not a house I recognized. My partner is having recurrent dreams of this house, too. No past house dreams have occurred for my partner.

----------


## Superman1

Well, Disturbia, 4 years later and a helpful responses for Blade, though who will probably not return.





> First, some background.
> 
> My wife and I owned our first home for seven years. The people who sold us the house sort of did a number on us.  And, the neighbors were very hostile.  Living there, overall, for most of the time was pure hell. It was very tense and stressful.
> 
> Thirteen years ago, we sold the house and moved to another state.  And, we love our current home, neighbors, and community.  
> 
> Yet, for years, I continue to have the same dream about our old house - where we are sneaking back into that house, while the current owners are not there.
> 
> Sometimes it's me and my wife.  Other times it's my kids too - who were not alive when we lived there.  And, sometimes it's other family members and pets as well.  
> ...



Revisiting an old home means your old self or the way things were happening now.
That house means hell, tense and stressful. And you are in a state of fear and panic, and wanting to cleanse it, fulfill yourself, or make it enjoyable instead (bathroom, meal, party.) Maybe the party can be when there are problems with people again. Having a nap might be putting it to sleep, or wanting peace.
 And being scared the neighbours will spot you back in this type of situation sounds like this. Like the current owners are going to come home and find you which probably is you going through this again now.
So you sneaking back in might mean this stuff sneaking back in.

----------


## Disturbia

Wow, it has been a long time since I have had this house dream!
Maybe I am cured of it now.  Woo Hoo!

The last dream of it actually was in late Summer of 2017 - August, I think.
Both my partner and I had one several weeks apart.  It was nondescript and it had our deceased animals in it.

Maybe tearing it down was finally symbolism enough to end the dreams of it!
Or if it was only symbolism, I guess I finally resolved my inner conflict.

LOL... I say this ... and watch, now I will have the dream again.

Stay tuned!

(ps)  _Sleep with the lights on!!!_

----------


## DreamGenie

Because it was your first house, you are still emotionally attached to it. I'm sure you have many precious memories of those first years of marital bliss, sharing dreams and goals. I can see why you would want to go back and re-experience the heavenly feelings shared there, while also creating (experiencing) new and positive outcomes. Our dreams let us do this. Then the fear resurfaces and back to reality!

----------


## Disturbia

> Because it was your first house, you are still emotionally attached to it. I'm sure you have many precious memories of those first years of marital bliss, sharing dreams and goals. I can see why you would want to go back and re-experience the heavenly feelings shared there, while also creating (experiencing) new and positive outcomes. Our dreams let us do this. Then the fear resurfaces and back to reality!



Dear DreamGenie,
It was my first house purchase, but the partner didn't exist then. It was my house and it has always had high strangeness occurring in the house and on the grounds. So, no dreams, goals nor bliss there, with the now partner. Heavenly feelings shared there? *snicker* The house was filled with ghosts and entities... hellish would be a better description.... 
It was the money pit and a POS. The last owners finally put it out of it's misery and bull dozed it!

House.RIP.jpg

I am still having dreams of it about every three to five months. Most of them are not pleasant.

Thanks for writing!

----------

